# [SOLVED] Can't connect to internet with Linksys WRT120N



## dani2891 (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm at my wits end and I've tried everything I can think of to try to connect to the internet with my Linksys WRT120N router. I've researched the internet and I've followed so much advice from various threads and still nothing works. Please help! :sigh:

*The Problem*

A few months ago my internet was out for a few hours, but I thought it was a router problem so I disconnected the router and connected my computer to the internet through my DSL modem. Of course, I couldn't connect to the internet because the internet was just out for a few hours on my provider's end. But after that the router wouldn't connect back to the internet. 

*Computer Specs*

Windows Vista 32 bit. Intel Core2 DUO, 2.20 GHz, 2 GB RAM


*Here are a list of things I've tried. *

1. Installing it with the install disc. 
2. Installing it manually
3. Updating the Firmware
4. Resetting the router multiple times
5. Making sure that Obtain IP Address Automatically is selected
6. Putting my MAC address into the router settings 
7. Renewing my IP address
8. Flushing my DNS 
9. Disabling both my Firewall and then making sure Windows Firewall was off
10. While doing all of this I rebooted my computer and powered down my DSL modem and router several times. 

Please, if you can suggest anything else I would appreciate it. I really don't think a new router is the answer because this router was doing just fine before I unplugged it. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Can't connect to internet with Linksys WRT120N*

Make sure that the cabling is correct.

Cable from DSL modem should be connected to the Internet port (Yellow) on the router.

Once this has been confirmed power down all devices.

Plug in the DSL modem first > plug in the router second > power on PC


----------



## dani2891 (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect to internet with Linksys WRT120N*

Thanks for your suggestion. 

It is set up correctly. I guess I should have added that I definitely made sure that it was hooked up correctly several times. 

The lights on the router light up as well, but they seem to blink. My DSL modem's lights come as well when hooked up to the router.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect to internet with Linksys WRT120N*

Is this a wired or wireless connection?

Can you please open a cmd prompt and type *ipconfig /all *and right click in an area of the cmd prompt and chosse select all and then paste the results into your next reply.


----------



## dani2891 (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect to internet with Linksys WRT120N*

Hello. Sorry I didn't respond to this thread, I've been busy and a router hasn't been a priority... 

Should I paste the ipconfig /all results with me on the internet or me not on the internet and trying to connect to the router? 

By the way, I'm convinced that something within my computer isn't working, as opposed to something with my router. Because I've bought yet another router and still I can't connect. Please, any help will be helpful...


----------



## dani2891 (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect to internet with Linksys WRT120N*

By the way, I'm trying to connect my computer through a wired connection, but I would like other devices to access it wirelessly.


----------



## dani2891 (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect to internet with Linksys WRT120N*

I also have *another problem* that might or might not be related. When I do connect to the internet, I can only do it through USB on my DSL modem and not through my ethernet port on my computer. This is probably the reason why I can't get internet through ethernet from my router. 

So.... here are my IP CONFIGS...


----------



## dani2891 (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect to internet with Linksys WRT120N*

THIS IS WHEN I'M CONNECTED TO MY ROUTER AND I HAVE NO ACCESS TO THE INTERNET 

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Jennifer>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Jennifer-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82562V-2 10/100 Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-09-7F-6E-A0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::d002:bb91:d5ab:8d78%9(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.123(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, December 23, 2011 2:13:43 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, December 24, 2011 2:13:42 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201334025
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-0F-14-EA-21-00-1D-09-7F-6E-A0

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 8.26.56.26
156.154.70.22
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{481978C5-6CE3-439D-B158-07BBC2FF5
357}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{3B8FB397-6DD2-4035-8D98-6C6308E72
160}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{3B8FB397-6DD2-4035-8D98-6C6308E72
160}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 16:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{3B8FB397-6DD2-4035-8D98-6C6308E72
160}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## dani2891 (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect to internet with Linksys WRT120N*

THIS IS MY IPCONFIG FOR WHEN I'm TRYING TO ACCESS THE INTERNET THROUGH MY ETHERNET PORT AND DSL MODEM

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Jennifer>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Jennifer-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82562V-2 10/100 Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-09-7F-6E-A0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::d002:bb91:d5ab:8d78%9(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.141.120(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201334025
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-0F-14-EA-21-00-1D-09-7F-6E-A0

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 8.26.56.26
156.154.70.22
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{481978C5-6CE3-439D-B158-07BBC2FF5
357}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{3B8FB397-6DD2-4035-8D98-6C6308E72
160}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{3B8FB397-6DD2-4035-8D98-6C6308E72
160}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 16:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{3B8FB397-6DD2-4035-8D98-6C6308E72
160}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect to internet with Linksys WRT120N*

What is the make and model of the modem please?


----------



## dani2891 (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect to internet with Linksys WRT120N*

Um, my dsl modem is Westell Model 890-210015-04

I also use Verizon. And the new router I bought is Linksys E1500


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect to internet with Linksys WRT120N*

Is it supplied by verizon?


----------



## dani2891 (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect to internet with Linksys WRT120N*

yes..


----------



## dani2891 (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect to internet with Linksys WRT120N*

You think it's the modem having problems? When I'm connected through my modem the lights come on perfectly for the internet...


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect to internet with Linksys WRT120N*

As you are not getting a good output from the ethernet connection to the modem i would contact verizon about that as their is a problem of some sort although you can connect successfully via usb you require internet connectivity on the ethernet to be able to get internet thru the router.

Your connection to router is good no problem there.


----------



## dani2891 (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect to internet with Linksys WRT120N*

Ok. I'll contact Verizon to see what they say. I'll post an update here.

Thanks for your help. Happy Holidays!


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect to internet with Linksys WRT120N*

No problem we will wait for your update.

Happy christmas.


----------



## dani2891 (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect to internet with Linksys WRT120N*

I contacted Verizon and they are sending me a new modem. I'll update once I try the new modem.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect to internet with Linksys WRT120N*

Ok no problem.


----------



## dani2891 (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect to internet with Linksys WRT120N*

Well. I got my new DSL modem from Verizon and it still won't connect to the internet!! 

I'm so frustrated. 

I don't know what else to do, any other advice? Should I download new drivers for my Network Card? When I go into device manager it says that it's working properly. 

In the meantime, I'm going to contact Verizon to see what they say. Maybe they have to do something on their end... Ugh...


----------



## dani2891 (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect to internet with Linksys WRT120N*

By the way, when I got my new DSL modem I made sure to power everything down.

Maybe I need a new network card? :frown:


----------



## Rigger718 (Dec 19, 2011)

Is your DNS setting obtained manually or automatically? If set manually change your primary dns to 192.168.1.1 which is your default gateway


----------



## dani2891 (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect to internet with Linksys WRT120N*

Thanks for everyone's help.

I contacted Verizon and after hours on the phone I finally got connected and got my router hooked up. 

The initial problem was the modem. Now that I had that replaced I called to get it configured on Verizon's end. Now everything is working ok.

However, now I have a slight issue with something else. I think I'm going to start a new thread for help with it.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Can't connect to internet with Linksys WRT120N*

What did you do to get internet access?


----------



## dani2891 (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect to internet with Linksys WRT120N*



Old Rich said:


> What did you do to get internet access?


The modem that I had previously was the problem. 

I called Verizon, they sent a new one, then when I tried connecting it myself it wouldn't work. So I called Verizon again and they took me through the steps. I followed their instructions (I don't remember exactly) to set up the modem through Verizon's setup. It was mainly a lot of resetting the modem, turning it off and on and they had to make sure everything was working on their end by running tests. 

Hope this thread helps someone else in the future. Thanks again for helping.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Great news glad it is sorted for you.


----------

